# Beeinflussung des Googlebot und der Suchergebnisse



## Jimini (17. Februar 2018)

Moin,

ich habe einen Webserver, welcher unter zwei Domains erreichbar ist. Auf der Kiste liegt eine Index-Datei mit ein paar Infos zu mir. Suche ich nun bei Google nach meinem Namen, wird wie erwartet auch diese kleine Webseite gelistet - leider aber unter der falschen Domain. Bislang war meine Recherche ergebnislos - wie kann ich steuern, dass Google die Seite unter der anderen Domain listet?

Darüber hinaus verlinke ich in der Seite auf eine PDF-Datei. Diese PDF-Datei soll aber nicht in den Google-Ergebnissen auftauchen. "noindex"-Tags würden ja verhindern, dass die komplette Seite bei Google gelistet wird, was ja nicht ist, was ich will. "Disallow /files/Datei.pdf" hat leider nicht gebracht - die Seite tauchte weiterhin bei Google auf, nachdem ich sie neu habe crawlen lassen. Wo liegt der Fehler?

MfG Jimini


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2018)

Moin, 

vielleicht hilft das hier weiter (ungetestet): Suchmaschinenfreundliche Domain-Weiterleitungen fur optimale Rankings bei Google & Co. | seo2b 

Bzgl. des PDF: Hast Du die Datei via robots.txt ausgenommen? Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Jimini (12. März 2018)

Bezüglich des Listings der falschen Domain habe ich das Problem nun so gelöst, dass ich die vhosts sauber konfiguriert habe, so dass Google meine Webseite nun mit der richtigen Domain listet.
Bzgl. der robots.txt und dem "Verbergen" des PDF-Files muss ich nochmal schauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fotoman (12. März 2018)

Dass sich einige Suchmaschinen/crawler nicht am die robots.txt halten, ist hoffentlich bekannt. Aber vieleicht hast Du ja nur Suchintesessenten aus (West)Europa und den USA, da dürfte das nicht so schlimm sein, die kennen fast nichts andere wie (das zensierte) Google.

Siehe z.B.
Archivierung des Internets: Internet Archive ignoriert kunftig robots.txt |
    heise online
(das ist vermutlcih nur relevant, wenn Deine Seite als "interessant" genug bewertet wird, um auch archiviert zu werden.


----------



## Jimini (12. März 2018)

Mir geht es einzig um Google 

MfG Jimini


----------

